# for Nikon d7000 users...



## ShutterSpeed (Jul 7, 2011)

I recently purchased a d7000..and just got it today.
I set up wireless flash with a sb600 using nikon's CLS system..however, i know that the built-in flash has to be opened to be in commander mode but does it have to flash..i've tried disabling it..but to no avail..

any help?


----------



## NateS (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty sure it has to flash but you can set the settings to where the onboard flash does not contribute anything to the frame...only acts as a preflash to fire the strobe.  This is how I set mine up....negative is when shooting kids, I sometimes get them blinking because of the preflash and then their eyes are closed when the main strobe fires.

You can get a deal that mounts in the hot shoe, and curves over the built in flash and blocks the light but has slits through it to let the IR through.  I've never used it, but it should help block that light if that's what you're after.

Here you go...
Nikon SG-3IR IR Panel for Camera Built-In Flashes 4905 B&H Photo


----------



## kasperjd4 (Jul 7, 2011)

Set the flash ev comp to -3 and it wont do much to the photo. Or get a hot shoe cable, or a wireless flash trigger. I know that defeats the purpose of the CLS, but it work well. 

Here's more helpful stuff than I know.

Why isn&#39;t my Nikon D7000 in Commander Mode working with my SB600 flash? - Photography - Stack Exchange


----------



## Patrice (Jul 7, 2011)

The popup flash will fire some pre-flashes (always) to measure exposure and send that information to your SB600. You set the pop up flash to have "---" power, not any other value, if you don't want any contribution from the popup flash. About the only time you might notice the pre-flashes in a photo is with a longish exposure with rear curtain sync. If you are worried about it, cover your pop-up with a piece of developed unexposed slide film. This will cut all but the infrared light from the popup.


----------



## SunnyHours (Jul 7, 2011)

The CLS works pretty well however it has to Flash to activate the SB-600. The on-board flash doesn't affect the picture much but it's still present...although hard to notice, like mentionned before setting the on-board flash to -3EV will help


----------



## NateS (Jul 8, 2011)

kasperjd4 said:


> Set the flash ev comp to -3 and it wont do much to the photo. Or get a hot shoe cable, or a wireless flash trigger. I know that defeats the purpose of the CLS, but it work well.
> 
> Here's more helpful stuff than I know.
> 
> Why isn&#39;t my Nikon D7000 in Commander Mode working with my SB600 flash? - Photography - Stack Exchange



If using the strobe in TTL or TTL-BL mode I believe using a negative flash ev comp on the camera will actually reduce the ev comp on the strobe when using commander mode.  I could be wrong though but pretty sure I've used the camera's exposure comp to adjust my flashes before like that.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 10, 2011)

You can disable the on board flash in the flash control menu, but it will still fire to activate the remote flashes.  However, the on board flash won't affect the exposure.


----------

